

Ask HN: Why do startups use third-party landing page service? - sagacity

This has been puzzling me for quite some time - I really can't think of any good reason why many startups use third-party landing page services.<p>My thinking is that any startup that has got to a state where they're ready to collect/offer beta or pre-launch registrations/invites ought to have all the resources to offer this on their own site.<p>So, why use third-party services?
======
mryan
Two reasons I can think of:

1) Someone with no coding skills can put up a nice looking page without
needing a designer or programmer. Market testing an idea then becomes a _lot_
cheaper. This happens before there is an actual "startup" with a dev team.

2) It could be cheaper/easier than building it yourself. From a managerial
perspective, this could make a lot of sense. Option A is taking your dev team
off the core product so they can build a landing page, integrate with
MailChimp etc. Option B is paying a few dollars per month and having it done
in an hour or two.

~~~
sagacity
Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Further to your reason 1)

It is perfectly understandable for cases where people just want to 'market
test'. What my question really concerns is not such cases but those that are
more or less ready with their actual service and still use third-party landing
page services.

I mean, won't it be like loosing good 'branding' opportunities for such
startups?

